# Nên dùng nước hoa hay Body mist phù hợp hơn?



## havena (25/11/21)

*Phân biệt giữa Xịt thơm Body mist và nước hoa*

Body mist thì thường có giá cả thấp hơn so với các loại nước hoa chính hãng. Vì về mùi hương thì hương thơm của body mist sẽ thanh nhẹ, không đậm đặc và chỉ lưu được trên cơ thể từ 2h đến 4h.  Các mùi thơm của body mist chỉ tối đa 3 lớp mùi và cũng thiên về các mùi tự nhiên như hoa cỏ, hương cam quýt,… Chủ yếu để khắc chế mùi mồ hôi cơ thể. Ngoài ra nồng độ tinh dầu thấp nhưng nược lại có khả năng giữ ấm mùi cơ thể cao. Hiện nay dòng sản phẩm Body mist này vẫn còn chưa ra nhiều sản phẩm nổi tiếng mấy nhưng có hai loại đang được ưa chuộng đa dạng nhất. Vẫn là Body mist của Victoria’s Secret và Body mist của Bath and Body works
Ngược lại, *nước hoa* có mùi thơm đậm đà và sáng tạo hơn và pha trộn nhiều lớp mùi với nhau. Thường giữ được trên cơ thể lâu trên 4h. Và cũng chính mùi nước hoa rất đậm. Nên khi sẽ không khuyến nghị bạn sử dụng nếu phải vận động nhiều, đổ mồ hôi. Với nước hoa thì ta không phải lo lắng không biết sản phẩm nào mùi thơm lâu hơn. Vì mặt hàng này rất đa dạng thương hiệu.
*Nên dùng nước hoa hay Body mist phù hợp hơn*
Với những so sánh của body mist và nước hoa trên. Các bạn đã hiểu rõ hơn về *sản phẩm body mist *có tác dụng như thế nào với da. Và việc nên lựa chọn body mist hay nước hoa. Thì có lẻ tùy thuộc vào sở thích và mục đích của mỗi người.
Nếu bạn yêu thích hương thơm nhẹ nhàng. Và có thể chăm sóc, dưỡng da tốt thì nên bỏ túi món body mist. Đặc biệt, là những cô nàng công sở thường xuyên làm việc trong môi trường máy lạnh thì body mist có nhiều lợi thế tốt cho da hơn. Bởi nó cung cấp độ ẩm tốt, vừa dưỡng ẩm lại hạn chế tình trạng da khô, mất nước. Ngoài ra, body mist có thể xịt bất cứ lúc nào và bất cứ vị trí nào trên cơ thể. Mà không sợ “gây phiền hà” đến những người xung quanh và hơn hết giá của body mis khá mềm, sẽ là lựa chọn cho những cô nàng.
Còn đối với nước thì nó chỉ có tác dụng trong việc mang đến hương thơm đặc biệt cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên hương thơm của nước hoa khá ngọt ngào và có sức quyến rũ, hấp dẫn hơn hẳn so với body mist. Nếu bạn thường xuyên tham gia những bữa tiệc, lễ hội lớn hay đi gặp khách hàng thì có thể sử dụng nước hoa. Nếu bạn quá lo lắng về việc nước hoa quá đậm ảnh hưởng đến người xung quanh. Thì bạn không phải băn khoăn vì nước hoa có hàng ngàn loại nước hoa. Với đủ loại đậm, nhẹ khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn.  Tuy nhiên, đối với các dòng nước hoa cao cấp từ thương hiệu lớn thì có giá bán khá cao. Do đó các chị em cân nhắc trước khi mua.
=>>*Những loại nước hoa nữ mùi nhẹ thơm lâu trong mùa đông*
*=>>** Xịt nước hoa như nào đúng cách*


----------

